# Nicht gerade ein Teich...



## Listiger_Lurch (15. März 2013)

...aber ein gut besuchtes und von vier Fischen bewohntes Terracotta-Gefaess, ziert unseren Garten.
In der Tierhandlung wurden sie unter Gold Fish angeboten.
Wasseragamen kuehlen sich in den heissen Monaten Dez. bis Maerz gerne darin ab
und viele Vogelarten nutzen meinen "Miniteich" zum Baden oder als Traenke.


Wie ich gesehen habe, ist bei Hobby Gartenteich.de, die Natur allgemein das Thema und es sind auch viele schoene Bilder im Forum zu bewundern.
Durch meine Begeisterung fuer die Tier und Pflanzenwelt, wurde ich auch zum Hobbyfotografen, 
was auch ganz gut hier her passt.

Ich hoffe, es ist nicht so schlimm, dass ich nicht der klassische Teichbesitzer bin.
Sollte das aber quasi ein Muss sein, ist es auch nicht so schlimm, dann melde ich mich selbstverstaendlich wieder ab.

Gruss an alle!
Schorsch


----------



## Moonlight (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*

Hallo Schorsch,

herzlich Willkommen und viele liebe Grüße nach Australien 

Als ich gelesen habe "Wasseragamen" hab ich erst gedacht Du meinst einen Molch ... aber das Ding auf dem Bild ist nicht wirklich ein Molch  ... aber als ich in Deinem Profil gelesen habe wo Du her kommst, war alles klar  Mensch, Australien ... eines der Länder wo ich gerne mal hin wöllte, aber nie hinkommen werde 

Wohnst Du da immer oder ist das ein Zweitwohnsitz?
Zeig doch mal bischen mehr von dem Gefäß ... und vielleicht von dem Drumherum 

Allerdings sind 4 Fische in einem Terracottagefäß nicht gerade schön. Ich glaube nicht, das es denen besonders gut geht darin.

Naja, les mal noch bischen hier im Forum ... bleib mal paar Wochen ein aktiver User und ich wette mit Dir, spätestens im Sommer fängste an in Deinem Garten ein Loch für einen Teich zu buddeln 
Wärst nicht der Erste ... 

Liebe Grüße aus dem kalten und verschneiten Berlin,

Mandy


----------



## Wanderra (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*

Hallo Schorsch!

:willkommen hier im Forum!
Von Deinem Foto bin ich schwer begeistert, ich hoffe Du hast noch mehr davon!:beten
Mit solchen tollen Bildern, kannst Du uns über die kalte Jahreszeit helfen.

Mfg Jens!


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*

Danke fuer die nette Begruessung Mandy!

Ich lebe hier fest, seit 6 Jahren an der Ostkueste im suedlichsten Zipfel von Queensland.
Wir wohnen in Currumbin, das ist eine kleine Ortschaft mit 2800 Einwohnern und gehoert zur dem Stadtgebiet von Gold Coast City.

Die 4 Fische fuehlen sich wohl, Da ist jeder etwa Daumengross und in das Gefaess passen gut 20 Eimer Wasser.

Fotos habe ich einige vom Drumherum, von Echsen (australische Wasseragamen), Papageien und Kakadus und andere Arten.
Auch ein Python hatte sich mal neben meinem Gartenschlauch am Zaun aufgerollt.
So nach und nach werde ich mal einige Bilder hochladen, muss noch schauen wo sie hinpassen.

Einen schoenen Teich anlegen, wuerde mich schon reizen, aber das ist hier nicht so einfach.
Es kann hier schon mal eine ganze Weile nicht Regnen und dann gibt es Wassernutzungsbestimmungen, die recht streng sein koennen.
Blumen nur mit der Kanne giessen, nur Abends, man sollte dann nicht laenger als 3 Min. duschen, kein Auto waschen usw.
Da will ich nicht derjenige sein, der dann jeden Tag 100 Liter oder mehr in seinem Teich nachkippen muss.
Wenn es richtig warm ist, kippe ich jeden Tag 10 Liter nur in dieses "kleine" Terrakottagefaess nach.


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*

Hallo Wanderra,
danke fuer das Kompliment!
Bilder von Flora und Fauna habe ich genuegend. Kalt ist es auf keinem der Bilder.
Ich muss mal schauen, wo ich die Bilder hinein posten kann, oder ob ich dafuer ein eigenes Thema eroeffnen muss.


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*

Hallo Schorsch,
:willkommen
Ich glaub nicht das ein Teich Bedingung ist um hier mitzuspielen

Aber auf die Fische möchte ich kurz eingehen, nur vom gucken kann man leider nicht drauf schließen obs denen auch gut geht.
Was machst Du wenn die Tierchen größer werden?

Und es werden mit Sicherheit auch keine 4 St. bleiben


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Hallo Schorsch,
> :willkommen
> Ich glaub nicht das ein Teich Bedingung ist um hier mitzuspielen
> 
> ...



Danke bayernhoschi,
Es waren vor drei Jahren 5, einen hat wohl der Ibis geholt.
Die anderen 4 haben sich seither nicht vermehrt und sind auch entweder gar nicht oder nur minimal groesser geworden.
Ich versuche sie mal in den naechsten Tagen zu fotografieren.


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*

Schorsch, bist Du sicher das das Goldfische sind?


> Die anderen 4 haben sich seither nicht vermehrt und sind auch entweder gar nicht oder nur minimal groesser geworden.



Ich glaub an dieser Stelle würden Bilder wirklich helfen


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Schorsch, bist Du sicher das das Goldfische sind?




Nein, sicher bin ich nicht, die sagen hier Gold Fish dazu, das muss aber nichts heissen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*

Dann warten wir doch mal auf Bilder und was die Experten hier dazu sagen.

Aber die Sache mit dem Terrakottakübel gefällt mir schon, wär was für meine Terasse


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*

Servus Schorsch,

erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns.



> Ich muss mal schauen, wo ich die Bilder hinein posten kann, oder ob ich dafuer ein eigenes Thema eroeffnen muss.



Du kannst die Bilder gerne in Deinem Useralbum hinterlegen.

LG Markus


----------



## Moonlight (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*

Hey Schorsch,



Listiger_Lurch schrieb:


> Ich lebe hier fest, seit 6 Jahren an der Ostkueste im suedlichsten Zipfel von Queensland.
> Wir wohnen in Currumbin, das ist eine kleine Ortschaft mit 2800 Einwohnern und gehoert zur dem Stadtgebiet von Gold Coast City.



Klein ist gut ... bei mir im Ort sind es um die 500 Einwohner 



Listiger_Lurch schrieb:


> Fotos habe ich einige vom Drumherum, von Echsen (australische Wasseragamen), Papageien und Kakadus und andere Arten.
> Auch ein Python hatte sich mal neben meinem Gartenschlauch am Zaun aufgerollt.



Ooooch ... zeig mal. 
Eine Python :shock? Ich wäre schreiend weggelaufen ... wenn ich eines nicht mag, dann sind das __ Schlangen und Taranteln/__ Spinnen.



Listiger_Lurch schrieb:


> ...dann gibt es Wassernutzungsbestimmungen, die recht streng sein koennen.
> Blumen nur mit der Kanne giessen, nur Abends, man sollte dann nicht laenger als 3 Min. duschen, kein Auto waschen usw.



Das ist bitter. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen kann ich natürlich verstehen, dass ein Teich nicht in Frage kommt. Wer will schon deswegen Ärger haben 

Aber Du sag mal, ich habe vor Kurzem gelesen, dass in Australien die Karpfenzucht verboten ist. Trifft das auch auf die Koi zu oder nur auf die Speisekarpfen? 
Könntest Du Dich da mal bitte schlau machen?
Würde mich nämlich brennend interessieren.

Mandy


----------



## Nymphaion (16. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*

Servus Schorsch,

es gibt eine ganze Menge australische Teichpflanzen, die daran gewöhnt sind dass ihr Teich regelmäßig austrocknet, und es gibt sogar eine Gärtnerei in NSW die sich auf diese Pflanzen spezialisiert hat. Ich weiss nicht ob es okay ist einen Link zu deren Internetseite zu setzen (die exportieren nicht, also hat ausser Dir keine User etwas von der Information), aber ich kann Dir die Adresse per PN schicken.


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Aber Du sag mal, ich habe vor Kurzem gelesen, dass in Australien die Karpfenzucht verboten ist. Trifft das auch auf die Koi zu oder nur auf die Speisekarpfen?
> Könntest Du Dich da mal bitte schlau machen?
> Würde mich nämlich brennend interessieren.
> 
> Mandy



So wie es ausieht sollte man zumindest in __ Victoria und bei uns in Queensland die Finger von Karpfenarten lassen, die nicht heimisch sind.

Kois sind als Schaedlinge deklariert und wenn einer davon in heimische Gewaesser gelangt, sind Strafen bis 200.000 AUD moeglich, das sind 160 000 Euro.

http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/28_13606.htm
http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/28_16290.htm

Ich habe mir das schon gedacht, denn mit eingeschleppten Tieren oder auch absichtlich eingefuehrten Tieren hat man in Australien schon sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Solche Tiere, wie Kaninchen, Agakroete, Kamele, Wasserbueffel, Wildschweine, richten hier grossen Schaden an und rotten heimische Arten beinahe aus.
Deswegen habe ich vollstes Verstaendnis fuer solche Massnahmen, denn die heimische Flora und Fauna hier, ist es wert geschuetzt zu werden.

Andere Laender andere Sitten.
Was dem Japaner sein Heiligtum, ist fuer den Aussie die Pest.


----------



## Listiger_Lurch (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Servus Schorsch,
> 
> es gibt eine ganze Menge australische Teichpflanzen, die daran gewöhnt sind dass ihr Teich regelmäßig austrocknet, und es gibt sogar eine Gärtnerei in NSW die sich auf diese Pflanzen spezialisiert hat. Ich weiss nicht ob es okay ist einen Link zu deren Internetseite zu setzen (die exportieren nicht, also hat ausser Dir keine User etwas von der Information), aber ich kann Dir die Adresse per PN schicken.



Ist eigentlich nicht noetig, Wasserpflanzen gibt es auch in der Natur genug, zumindest in unserer Gegend.
Wir haben auch die vier Fische nur drin, damit sie die Mosquitolarven fressen, und nicht noch mehr um und im Haus herumschwirren.

Der Pot ist schon zwei mal voellig ausgetrocknet gewesen, als wir vom Urlaub zurueckgekommen sind. Die Nachbarn haben vergessen danach zu schauen.
Bei uns im Tal ist ein kleiner Suesswassersee, der ist voll mit Wasserlilien und anderem Gewaechs, da hole ich immer Nachschub wenn noetig.
Zur Zeit muessen wir immer wieder ausduennen, denn die __ Lilien wuchern richtig.


----------



## Christine (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nicht gerade ein Teich...*



Listiger_Lurch schrieb:


> Der Pot ist schon zwei mal voellig ausgetrocknet gewesen, als wir vom Urlaub zurueckgekommen sind. Die Nachbarn haben vergessen danach zu schauen.



Und was haben die Fische dazu gesagt


----------

